# Artist Freelance Visa and Family



## LLnF14 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all! 

I am wanting to apply for the artist visa in Germany and was wondering if I can bring my wife, who is pregnant and our 1 year old son with me as well? I cannot really find out any information on this anywhere! We both know some German  and are currently learning more...so that should help! If anybody knows if I can, please let me know  if not, I need a plan B, lol!

Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would assume so, but you'd likely need to convince the authorities that you can support them financially and provide health insurance. I've been tag-along spouse on an academic researcher visa, I expect it operates in the same way. (Your wife likely would not be allowed to work though.)


----------



## LLnF14 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nononymous said:


> I would assume so, but you'd likely need to convince the authorities that you can support them financially and provide health insurance. I've been tag-along spouse on an academic researcher visa, I expect it operates in the same way. (Your wife likely would not be allowed to work though.)


Thank you! 

That's what I assumed, but I cannot find it anywhere so I thought I would ask! She isn't going to work anyway, so that works out


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

That is only my assumption, I would confirm that with either your nearest consulate, or the Ausländerbehörde in the city where you plan to stay.


----------

